# Conditional Comments



## messmar (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

funktionieren die "Conditional Comments" für den NS bzw. hilfen das um 
für die NS entsprechneden CSS extra zu laden ?

Danke
Messmar


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Juni 2005)

Conditional Comments sind IE only - soweit ich weis. Du kannst mit Javascript den Browser abfragen und dann mit Document.write das passene CSS File reinschreiben lassen...


----------



## T3ch (22. Juni 2005)

> Conditional Comments sind IE only - soweit ich weis. Du kannst mit Javascript den Browser abfragen und dann mit Document.write das passene CSS File reinschreiben lassen...



Das geht sogar ohne Java Script->


```
<!--[if IE]>
<style type="text/css">
html {
	margin:0;
}
</style>
<![endif]-->
```

und ist nur für den IE.

Also kannst du diese Kommentare dazu benutzen die Seite an den IE - nicht an die Gecko Browser (das ist auch gut so)- anzupassen.

Greetz


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juni 2005)

T3ch, du bist genial. Genau der von dir beschriebene Methode nennt man „Conditional Comments“.


Um bestimmte CSS-Eigenschaften nur für Netscape erkennbar zu machen, könntest du diverse CSS-Filter bzw. -Hacks anwenden:
CSS Filters and Hacks
Will the browser apply the rule(s)?


----------



## Alexander Feil (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht solltest du überlegen, ob du nicht in erster Linie deine Quelltexte für die relativ zuverlässigen Geckos schreibst und _dann_ die ganzen Fehler dank der Bugs im IE mit Hilfe von Workarounds, Conditional Comments und CSS-Hacks beseitigst.

Gruß
Aleks


----------

